# Ipilot for solo fly fishing?



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I don't think there is anything wrong with it, lol. I've ordered my Cayenne with an i-pilot trolling motor and quick disconnect. I think it opens the door for a lot more opportunities. I know I will fish alone a bit as well as there will be times when I take it off to save weight. It's a little different for me since I live in Indiana and a majority of my fishing will be lakes for largemouth. But I also have a few spots where I'll pole for carp and getting the boat as light as possible will be the get.

I have a few friends that have i-pilot trolling motors and they are clutch for solo fishing, especially if you have a few places you fish on the regular. They have saved tracks, is pretty bad ass to roll up to a spot, raise the engine, drop the trolling motor and hit two buttons. After that just adjust the speed every now and then and fish. You don't have to worry about anything. It's pretty bad ass.

Lou


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

it's perfect for that - I do it all the time. Pull up paralell to a shoreline - set it to troll down the line while you cast and fish - nothing like it for that. I have had the regular pilot and the one that self deploys and raises and lowers at the push of a button - that's the way to go.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Been down that road and back more than a few times over the years. It really depends on how spooky the "game" fish are in your area.

You can go pretty much anywhere and catch ladyfish, lizard fish, jacks, and all sorts of trash fish while blind casting and running a trolling motor, but the majority (if not all) the redfish, trout, or snook you see on a flat will be swimming away fast.

I'm currently poling from the poling platform with my fly rod and line in a stripping bucket in front of me. When I see a fish I take about 5 seconds to put the push pole in the holder, and get my fly to the fish. [Power Poles will scare 99.9% of the fish you see.]

I'm also looking at buying a FATSAC 155# water bag like they use in wake boats instead of carrying $2500 worth of batteries and trolling motor up front for ballast.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I've got a friend that has an iPilot on his Lostmen, and he does it all the time. I've done it a few time from the front of his boat when we were "working" and he had to take a conference call. I didn't spook any fish and actually caught a couple of Redfish in about 18" of water. He says as long as he isn't so shallow the TM prop is hitting bottom, he doesn't spook many fish. You gotta be real careful with your fly line, though. Wrapping it around the TM prop while it's spinning is bad for everything.

I'll also add that an iPilot is on the build list as a must have for my next skiff.


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

I fish in and around Miami/Flamingo and have trolled up on fish that don't spook until I am 10 feet away (manual trolling motor). I am not convinced yet they will eat within 20 feet (have had limited success) I usually shut it off as soon as I see a school or fish moving... A guide friend used to catch bonefish all the time he ran it really slow and never changed the speed when they were close other than to turn it off. As long as it was the same speed they didn't really react to it. The tarpon guys down here used to chase schools with trolling motors on the back of their skiffs and you never see that anymore so that doesn't agree with my experience but.... I would love to have the ipilot anchor feature for fishing bridges and docklights!!! For me that would dramatically change how I can target tarpon and snook... The ipilot is not exactly dead quiet when it turns etc. my manual is quieter as far as changing direction is concerned if you are on the flats. I definitely catch fish along shorelines and on the flats if I don't get to close and it isn't too shallow..... 
With all that said when it is time for an upgrade I will be buying one!!


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I have one on my maverick micro that the previous owner had. It certainly has its place. Like some guys said you can set it to run you down a shoreline but obviously wont work on a skinny flat. The key it to keep the motor as shallow as possible without getting cavitation to create noise. Since most of our skiffs are weight sensitive, even more so when solo, it will take a little adjusting but is well worth the effort.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Use mine all the time. Go for it.


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome guys thanks for the feedback. I can see it being too intrusive on the shallow flats when sight fishing but I doubt it will spook fish off the deeper mangrove shorelines. I'm moving back to Tampa in June so hopefully I can hook up with someone in the area to check one out before making the investment.


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

Might want to check with the guys in Tampa! I fished near Anna Maria Island a few years ago and the redfish over there are paranoid!! Poled down a few edges and shorelines and spooked fish from 100 yards away... I envy anyone that can catch fish there!!!

Before long we will be sitting on our poling platform with our Power pole remote, trolling motor remote, watching the drone footage on our phones with the drone remote we can drop our fly on the fish like kite fishing and then fight the fish :>))) You might need to figure out how to work the GPS into the mix to catch those Anna Maria Reds :>)))


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

I have an ulterra and love it! Also have power pole remote lol. Didn't notice a difference in draft on my banshee after installs. Sometimes I'll take the ulterra off if I won't need it.

I live in Bradenton now and yes the redfish are spooky. Fishing alone I'll pole most the time, then if I want to move spots a little I'll deploy the tm and move then get back on the pole. It's great to have. And yeah snook up near the deeper mangroves and crap I'll run the tm the whole time and not spook them. Just run it on low speed and a decent distance away. The auto trim is tits for the shallow water were fishing. See a school or something pushing I'll blast over till I get decently close then pole without leaving my platform.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't use mine on my skiff, but have one on my center console V hull. Priceless for bass on my local lakes. I can find structure and hot spot lock and stay in place. Also use it to go down shorelines throwing poppers at stumps and grass beds.

I do put it as shallow as possible and go as slow as possible on carp flats. The trick is slow and quiet with long shots. Catch carp this way often.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

I have one on my skiff, and absolutely love it. Having the remote clipped to my belt really helps to keep my deck clear of a foot pedal, and the compass heading is really useful.

Granted, my microskiff is used primarily for freshwater, so push poles aren't really an option. With that said, there still are some really spooky fish, especially grass carp. Trick is to not have the motor adjust course or speed. The blades themselves are very quiet, but the turning motor is quite loud, and the audible beeps when changing speed are very annoying (need to read the manual to see if I can turn this off, but it is really convenient sometimes).


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

I have the Rhodan and use it all the time solo fishing and when guiding fly fishermen. When I first got it I scared a lot of fish simply by moving too fast. A few tricks that I have learned are to move as slow or slower than you would pole when in an area you expect to see fish. As Nativejax mentioned I also set the prop as shallow as possible. It does not seem to alert fish when it is in the upper water column. On the flats I stick to the 2 slowest settings and use the pole to change directions.

I have also learned to plan when you going to set it at anchor. It is best to come almost to a stop before hitting the anchor button. This way the anchor begins working silently without the cavitation associated with it trying to return to the location where you engaged it.

The feature that I find most useful when fly fishing alone is the Rhodan JOG buttons. This feature has made my solo fishing much more enjoyable and productive. I usually set the anchor about 75 - 80 feet from the mangroves and take a few casts then I hit the jog button. The unit will move me 5 feet in the direction of the button I hit (front, back, left, right). I can work my way down a shoreline slowly and move in and out as the contours change. 

I have also been using the Rhodan in combination with the pole when guiding. I will put the unit on a slow track and make minor course changes with the pole, I also regularly use the pole to still the boat before engaging the anchor. 

Ken


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I have had snook crush flies right at the trolling motor. For solo fishing the new gps units are awesome. Get into position and hit the anchor mode and fish without worrying about the wind and current. The jog feature is really nice as well. If you stalk fish in super skinny waters the trolling motor isn't the best option.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 13, 2016)

Where I fish in Charlotte Harbor I can catch trout and snook while the trolling motor is running, but redfish seem to scatter from 50 yards.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Tampa reds in skinny water? You'll want to leave the motor off. Those spooky bastards will haul ass the other direction just by feeling you shift your fly rod from one side of the boat to the other. That's no exaggeration. I called a redfish at my buddy's 3 oclock yesterday, 50 feet out, and the fish blew out just from my buddy turning his torso from 9 oclock to 3 oclock to look for the fish.

You might be able to get away with it, working a deep mangrove edge. But there will be alot of fish you'll never even see because they'll fade back under the groves before you can see them. And when I say "deep" I mean 24" or more.

If you have to use the motor...use the lowest setting possible and avoid turning it off and on.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Cliff said:


> Where I fish in Charlotte Harbor I can catch trout and snook while the trolling motor is running, but redfish seem to scatter from 50 yards.


Maybe this is why I rarely catch reds?


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Agree on motor being useless in skinny water for reds. I really only use the motor for fishing the mangroves and then I always stay back 75 to 80 feet. I also have had success using the motor along deep cuts fishing sink tips for laid up reds.


----------

